# Rolling Relics San Francisco ride July 25th



## slick (May 21, 2015)

My annual San Francisco ride for the Rolling Relics is coming up on Saturday July 25th. We meet up at the Hi Dive bar at 10am. The Hi Dive bar is directly under the Bay Bridge located on the Embarcadero. This is a leisurely paced ride from the Bay Bridge to the Golden Gate and back with multiple stops in between such as the beautiful Palace of Fine Arts. There are 3 hills which we ALL walk up. Other then that, the ride is all flat. We stop at Fisherman's Wharf for lunch and Jacks bar after the ride is over. Jacks bar has 80 beers on tap. This is another epic photo op ride. When was the last time you had the chance to ride your vintage bike over the Golden Gate Bridge with 30 + other vintage bikes? So mark your Calendars and get a hotel for another great ride thrown by the Rolling Relics. See you there!!!

Btw July is Shelby month so bring a Shelby if you have one. We will also be celebrating the Shelby bikes July 5th in Long Beach at the Cyclone Coaster ride Shelby Invasion where you will see a beautiful array of Shelbys.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 21, 2015)

I regret not making it to the Yosemite ride. An illness in the family kept me away.
I'm hoping to make this one. I will be taking the Ferry from Alameda to the Embarcadero.
Anyone else taking the ferry, from Alameda?


----------



## M.Martian (May 26, 2015)

Brian (island Schwinn) takes the ferry most of the time.  I'm not sure when the ferry stops running though.  It may cut the evening short from Jack's bar.

Not everyone walks up the hills.  I rode the hiwheel up to the golden gate last time.  It's a nasty climb though.


----------



## island schwinn (May 26, 2015)

Well,I usually ride the ferry over because I hate the bay bridge,but the year before last I got too drunk and missed the last boat at around 7:35.had to take Bart back being highly intoxicated.no fun for a cripple.i plan on getting to the city extra early and parking next to the hi-dive in the cheap all day lot.


----------



## Schwinn499 (May 27, 2015)

Hmm....you guys are killin me...might have to plan another trip!


----------



## island schwinn (May 27, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Hmm....you guys are killin me...might have to plan another trip!



Come up and crash at my place Friday and you can ride to the city with me.


----------



## Schweirdo (May 28, 2015)

i rode my fat tire bike.. It's a nice ride.. I'll be riding my Shelby this year.. I take the BART from Dublin.. It drops us about two blocks from the Hi-Dive


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2015)

Would love to make it again this year, but need a lil time to recover $$$ from the Yosemite Ride. Had a great time last year...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 29, 2015)

Count me in ... shocking right ... Always a great time & a favorite ride of mine for sure ... I like the ride through Fishermans Wharf on the way to the ICONIC Golden Gate Bridge & for the die hards down Lombard street to smoke our coaster brakes before ending up in Jacks bar then to a Giants game if they are playing ... I know Marty & John are a shoe in too ... Here are some pics from past rides .. Roll Vintage on a Rolling Relics ride with Slick & the crew up North ... Frank


----------



## island schwinn (May 29, 2015)

Wish you had a shot of the smoke coming off our hubs.what a blast.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 29, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> Wish you had a shot of the smoke coming off our hubs.what a blast.




Scott might have taken a shot of all the oil coming off the rear hubs ... they got hot alright ...


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 29, 2015)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 4, 2015)

NICE ..... that's how you smoke the brakes - clean the old grease out - ready for service ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## mrg (Jul 10, 2015)

looking to share a ride to the rolling relics SF ride if anyone in socal is going?. Thinking about going fri. morning and come back sun. afternoon. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## mrg (Jul 12, 2015)

Anyone going from socal with room?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 14, 2015)

hope you find a ride up.luckily,it's only an hour and 20 minutes from here.
who plans on coming out?  any locals?


----------



## gkeep (Jul 15, 2015)

I'd be there but we're flying out on vacation that morning, damn. Giovanni, you going to the Broken Spokes event this Sunday?

Gary


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 16, 2015)

Ok. Just looked at the Broken Spokes website. I will be there, with a few bicycles.


----------



## slick (Jul 17, 2015)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Ok. Just looked at the Broken Spokes website. I will be there, with a few bicycles.





Giovanni, make sure you introduce yourself. I'll be there with my black Speedline Airflow. Just ask anybody from Broken Spokes where i am. See you sunday.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 18, 2015)

one week to go.how about chiming in if you can make it?this ride is highly recommended.probably the best rolling relic ride of the year.always a good time with good folks.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks like a 90% chance we'll be there. Had a great time last year, can't wait to do it again


----------



## kevin x (Jul 21, 2015)

I am looking forward to being there, looks like a great ride!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 21, 2015)

sorry, not going this year...


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 21, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> sorry, not going this year...




 that sucks


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2015)

Still looking, any room for one bike/rider, I got gas money any really dont want to make that long drive buy myself, anyone?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 21, 2015)

The Angel Island, San Francisco ride is coming up, in August.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...l-Island-ride-pictures&highlight=Angel+island


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 24, 2015)

hope all got their rides situated.look forward to meeting some new faces.look for the gimp with the cane.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 25, 2015)

Have fun my good friends,wish I could be there.Last year was a blast ! 


 Hope to see my California friends soon..


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2015)

Another great Rolling Relics San Fran ride under our belts...See you next year!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2015)

Snapped some Golden Gate Bridge action shots just before my phone died...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 27, 2015)

Is that a Columbia safety bicycle?


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 23, 2016)

What is the date for this year's ride?


----------



## slick (May 23, 2016)

July 30th. Last Saturday of the month. Mert up at the Hi Dive bar under the Bay Bridge. We leave promtly at 10am.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 23, 2016)

slick said:


> July 30th. Last Saturday of the month. Mert up at the Hi Dive bar under the Bay Bridge. We leave promtly at 10am.



We'll do our best to mert up, but not sure we can make it this year


----------



## El Hefe Grande (May 27, 2016)

Well...was hoping it was on Saturday July 23rd... before the Shiny Side Up Bicycle Show - Sunday July 24th 2016 - in San Jose Ca.

So the So-Cal guys would come up and have something to do on Sunday ...just like last year!


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 4, 2016)

I'll be there with the wife and some others (+3 more).


----------

